# has anyone used the LaCie LaCinema Classic HD media server?



## ringbearer3791 (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm in the market to get a digital media server so I can finally put all of my CDs and DVDs into storage. I'd like to simply copy my DVDs and CDs onto a drive (local to device or networked) in their native format and play them. Looking around it appears taht the LaCie would meet that need but I'd like to get some feeback from those who've used it before purchasing.

Thanks!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Format support is pretty weak. I'd stick with the popcorn hour for DVDs because it plays the native files complete with menus. That being said, the menu system needs improvement on the PH, and selecting music across multiple folders for random playback can be problematic. This is based on my experience with the A110. I have not tried the new C200 or A200.


----------



## ringbearer3791 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks Marshall. Have you actually used the LaCie? I've looked at the supported formats and I thought that it did support the native DVD formats? Was my info wrong there?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You're right, it does. I was looking at the non-HD version. The HD version does support vob, ifo, but not with menus if that's important. I haven't used it, so I'm not sure if the navigation would be better than the PH for music.


----------



## ringbearer3791 (Jan 14, 2008)

Ok, thanks Marshall. I thought I was going crazy for a minute there. with all of the different devices coming out these days i figured i'd gotten them confused.


----------

